# Will An Active Autowerkes Strut Brace Fit My M3??



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

I recently purchased an Active Autowerkes front strut brace from a private party in California. I am having second thoughts now. Does anyone know if it will fit my M3 cabrio?? It is made for all e46 but the M3 is not mentioned in their literature.
Thanks!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

AFAIK the strut brace is the same for all E46s, M3 included.

I prefer the Motorsports one from BMW. Light, simple, and pretty cheap.


----------

